# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Germanys Gathering Clouds

## gboisjo

ITS getting darker and colder in Germany, and its not just because winter is coming. Trust me bad things are going to happen in Western Europe in the not to distant future. Violence and bloodshed not see since WW 2.

To make matters worse many of the Syrians entering Western Europe have mixed feelings about Westerners to begin with. Blaming the West for instigating, provoking and fostering discontent in there homeland, sleeping with the enemy. On that account they are absolutely right. Point is this, the opposing forces escalating in Western Europe are steadily on the increase, get ready for the explosion.

Germanys Gathering Clouds of Discontent

                  OCT. 29, 2015


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/op...html?ref=world

The collective summertime optimism generated by Chancellor Angela Merkels  open-door policy for refugees has soured. Ominous street protests,  outfitted with mock guillotines, are now almost daily occurrences. In  Dresden, during a gathering of several thousand citizens who purport to  defend Western civilization against the influx of barbaric Muslims, a  man held up a homemade gallows with a dangling sign reading, Reserved  for Angela Merkel.



Mrs Merkel "We are the People!"

Of course, every cause can attract idiots of one kind or another. Whats  worrying is that these fantasies of violence are the extreme expression  of a sentiment that, in milder gradations, is taking hold of  ever-larger parts of German society.

What we see on the rise, in other words, is not the anger of a classic  loony fringe, but rather mainstream people striking out at elites who  they believe have lost touch with reality and common sense. To many  here, the refugee crisis, the euro crisis, the Ukraine crisis and the  threats seen in an unleashed global capitalism have converged in a  fundamental question: Do the mighty still know what they are doing?

----------

DonGlock26 (11-04-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

Unfortunately, it is likely going to take violence to end this madness.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-05-2015)

----------


## gboisjo

> Unfortunately, it is likely going to take violence to end this madness.


                                                                                                                                          I mean what are they thinking...

----------

Pepper Belly (10-29-2015)

----------


## Taxcutter

> ...many of the Syrians entering Western Europe...



Taxcutter says:
Only a small fraction of the Moslem invaders of Europe come from Syria.    Calling them"Syrians" only muddies the waters.   The vast majority are true invaders coming to initially mooch then conquer.  As such, they deserve no sympathy.





> What we see on the rise, in other words, is not the anger of a classic  loony fringe, but rather mainstream people striking out at elites who  they believe have lost touch with reality and common sense.


Taxcutter says:
Germany's problem is similar to that of the US, only worse.   The US invaders are MS-13 thugs and welfare moochers.   Most could be assimilated given a generation or three.   The invaders of Germany are implacably hostile to everything Germay stands for.

Like in the US, Germans are unhappy with their leaders, and change will come of that unhappiness.

----------


## RMNIXON

In they were willing to have a sane immigration process in the first place they would not have the rise in potentially violent extremism and conflict. Instead they fully embraced the Open Border Multi-Cultural Madness to ease their self imposed guilt trips. And now they don't like that this has real world consequences, including Germans and other Europeans that have had enough and are going to fight back.

----------

usfan (10-29-2015)

----------


## Iron

I wonder how many Germans would trade Merkel for Trump?

----------

DonGlock26 (11-05-2015)

----------


## Howey

> IT’S getting darker and colder in Germany, and it’s not just because winter is coming. Trust me bad things are going to happen in Western Europe in the not to distant future. Violence and bloodshed not see since WW 2.
> 
> To make matters worse many of the Syrians entering Western Europe have mixed feelings about Westerners to begin with. Blaming the West for instigating, provoking and fostering discontent in there homeland, sleeping with the enemy. On that account they are absolutely right. Point is this, the opposing forces escalating in Western Europe are steadily on the increase, get ready for the explosion.
> 
> Germany’s Gathering Clouds of Discontent
> 
>                   OCT. 29, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


That sign doesn't say "We are the people". Oy.

----------


## Howey

> I wonder how many Germans would trade Merkel for Trump?


Probably the same ones who want to trade Obama for The Pootin.

----------


## Taxcutter

I don't see today's Germans having the cojones to do anything but roll over and die.

----------

Daily Bread (10-29-2015),DonGlock26 (11-05-2015),Virgil Jones (10-31-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I don't see today's Germans having the cojones to do anything but roll over and die.


No different than what we've done here . We're fools and we put to much trust in politicians to resolve the problems they created.

----------

Virgil Jones (10-31-2015)

----------


## teeceetx

Merkel's policies now show Christian churches being stripped of their accoutrements to accommodate Muslim migrants.  I think the passive guilt-ridden Germans are going to explode at some point, and we will have massive bloodshed in the streets.

Meanwhile, in Sweden, they are doing the same to churches there, AND are evicting citizens from social housing so they have room for immigrants!  It is indeed a world gone mad.

----------


## Roadmaster

They are going to have to revolt and go after the ones who sold their country. Those should be first on their list.

----------


## Jen

> Unfortunately, it is likely going to take violence to end this madness.


More than just a little violence I believe.  It is going to be terrible.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-30-2015)

----------


## gboisjo

"That sign doesn't say "We are the people". Oy."

Frau Merkel hier ist das volk.jpg

And WTF does "Oy" mean.

----------


## Katzndogz

This German village has just been obliterated.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/01...dgereport.com/

----------


## Virgil Jones

Well, at least if they ever have another election in Germany, I am guessing the new masters will have fond memories of Merckel, as they vote in an islamic dictator for life

----------


## Virgil Jones

> More than just a little violence I believe.  It is going to be terrible.


This has happened before. Spain and the Balkans were occupied for centuries. The brainwashed Euros will need leadership though, and I cannot imagine who that will be. I am not even sure I care now seeing the surrender of Europe by white liberal retards.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Well, at least if they ever have another election in Germany, I am guessing the new masters will have fond memories of Merckel, as they vote in an islamic dictator for life


Absolutely correct Virgil . It won't happen immediately but as the libs start feeling sorry for them they will be recognised with the right to vote . Than all hell will break loose.

----------


## Howey

> 


That's not Germany, it's Slovenia. How many of those children are terrorists?

----------


## RMNIXON

> Probably the same ones who want to trade Obama for The Pootin.



We don't want to trade Obama for Putin.

What we want is a President who considers our National best interest once in a while.

The Constitutional Job description as I recall. 

Not a failed Global Pied Piper of Rainbow Dreams and no respect from our once friends and enemies alike.







Get that much?

----------

Parabellum (10-31-2015)

----------


## Howey

> Mrs Merkel *"We are the People!"
> *





> "That sign doesn't say "We are the people". Oy."
> 
> Attachment 11386
> 
> And WTF does "Oy" mean.


Dude...I translated it right you didn't. What a Texan!

*OY!

* :Rofl:

----------


## RMNIXON

> That's not Germany, it's Slovenia. How many of those children are terrorists?



The Forum has already posted the "immigration" invasion data and the women and children meme is false. 

Try again................

----------


## Virgil Jones

> That's not Germany, it's Slovenia. How many of those children are terrorists?


You need to get your facts straight. At least 80% of the hijrah are military aged young men, this invasion is not a migration of children or women.

----------

RMNIXON (10-31-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Matter of fact, the only women and children these bastards come across, face it, these muzzie bastards rape them. Islam is a rape culture, look it up. They follow the example of the prophet, Mohammed, he raped women and children. He commanded all of his followers to enter new lands, and rape the women and children. He is easily the most evil man in history, look it up, I will provide links if you like. Do not try to make me feel sorry for an invading army of muslim rapists and terrorists

----------



----------


## RMNIXON

From the right wing hate rag Time magazine:





> *Military-aged males are at the forefront of the human torrent flowing into Europe from Syria, a situation that should make us reconsider the actual popularity of war.*


http://time.com/4042813/syria-refugee-civil-war-isis/


If we are going to have a debate lets stop debating false crapola!  :Geez:

----------


## Virgil Jones

You and I already knew that, but we keep getting sympathy bullshit statements from the left

----------


## Parabellum

> This German village has just been obliterated.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/01...dgereport.com/


Holy crap. It's the laboratory experiment that is going to show what happens. Going to be ugly.

----------


## Neo

> Holy crap. It's the laboratory experiment that is going to show what happens. Going to be ugly.


Europe will get pretty ugly in the years to come.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Europe will get pretty ugly in the years to come.


Sorry to say, better you than us Tom, perhaps we will learn from the mistakes on your continent

----------


## teeceetx

The barbarians are at the gate, and we've opened it for them.

----------


## Katzndogz

Germany is sliding into civil war.   Germany, Sweden, then the rest of Europe will be dragged along. 
Migrant crisis pushing Germany towards âanarchy and civil warâ â RT Op-Edge

----------

RMNIXON (11-03-2015)

----------


## Taxcutter

The Moslem version of the Thirty Years War spreads to Germany.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-04-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Germany is sliding into civil war.   Germany, Sweden, then the rest of Europe will be dragged along.*


Just think of all that time before a United Germany and for what?

----------


## Mainecoons

Who the heck keeps Merkel in power and why would any German want what she is doing to their country?

These aren't my father's Germans, that is for certain.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

A 90 Christian year old living by herself got beat up by three in a home invasion last night is what a German was reporting. As long as they are Christians being attacked, it's not hate, it's them speaking out about this that is hate.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-04-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Who the heck keeps Merkel in power* and why would any German want what she is doing to their country?
> 
> These aren't my father's Germans, that is for certain.

----------


## Roadmaster

I was watching the TV leftist group in Germany. They were pretty much saying the rights or patriots were all talk. That knife attack on a Politian well he is in jail and most of the rights won't do anything. That other countries including America were against the rights and were proud of Germany taking in all these immigrants. In other words they may complain but that's all they will do and had smirks on their faces.

----------


## Taxcutter

Germany is sliding toward civil war because ms. Merkel - like the US GOP Establishment - is wildly out of touch with the people.

----------


## DonGlock26

What will it take to kick Merkel to the curb?

----------


## gboisjo

> Dude...I translated it right you didn't. What a Texan!
> 
> *OY!
> 
> *


Like the troll you obviously are, you've added absolutely nothing to this thread. Obviously your a person who likes to sow discord rather than information by starting arguments and/or upsetting people. Yep, disrupting on topic discussion for amusement or for a emotional response appears to me, at least to this point to be your strong suit. 

 My error is feeding into your BS Howey. Having said that please do me a favor and travel to a different forum. Once your there you can inject your dumb and meaningless sense of humor on someone else leaving me alone.  Be warned though some forums don't allow registered members to disrupt threads with meaningless BS and mumbo jumbo.

42.gif

----------

